# Shell's Picture Thread



## Shell (Feb 18, 2010)

I managed to get a few pics of some of my collection. Not much to look at right now, but here they are.

First 2 are my first T (G.pulchripes), the first time I held her (when I still terrified of spiders) and 2nd one is her now. Sorry about the blurriness of the A.versi pic, that little blue demon bolts when I open his enclosure, and I was lucky to get anything.


I still need to get some pics of the rest of my collection. Hopefully they will co-operate soon. Right now the only sign that I even own an OBT is that the crickets disappear, my B.vagans have burrowed, and my H.incei refuses to hold still. Once my C.elegans gain some size I will get pics of them too.


----------



## Shell (Nov 29, 2010)

Took some pics of a couple of the spiders in my collection, while feeding tonight.


----------



## Shell (Nov 29, 2010)

and a few more pics


----------



## Roski (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy fantastic! I have 4 of the 6 spp you posted so I'm a little biased in how gorgeous I think they are, and if you count the emilia, I briefly had it for 2 minutes .

Great pics


----------



## Shell (Nov 29, 2010)

Roski said:


> Happy fantastic! I have 4 of the 6 spp you posted, and if you count the emilia, I briefly had it for 2 minutes .
> 
> Great pics


Hehe, you did and thank you again. Also, thank you, my "asian mistress," for my GBB, I love it.


----------



## Roski (Nov 29, 2010)

Shell said:


> Hehe, you did and thank you again. Also, thank you, my "asian mistress," for my GBB, I love it.


I have zero issue with that nickname you came up for me, though it does make me sound somewhat of a skanky santa. The ghetto mitten in lieu of the decided lack of stockings was the icing on the cake.

The angel on the tree?

Bleh.

(Good luck with finding a boyfriend for the smithi, too. )

Edit: Oh how Char has grown!


----------



## Shell (Nov 29, 2010)

Roski said:


> I have zero issue with that nickname you came up for me, though it does make me sound somewhat of a skanky santa. The ghetto mitten in lieu of the decided lack of stockings was the icing on the cake.
> 
> The angel on the tree?
> 
> ...


Skanky santa is good too, and yes, that ghetto stocking was super happy fantastic. The angel on the tree is easy; the lack of hangover on saturday morning.

Yes, Char has really grown. I love her so much, but unfortunately that feeling is not mutual.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Nov 29, 2010)

What vile beasts you have.  I love em.



Roski said:


> though it does make me sound somewhat of a skanky santa.


What Shell said.



Shell said:


> Skanky santa is good


----------



## Shell (Nov 29, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> What vile beasts you have.  I love em.


Thanks, Trav.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful, love the new pics.  How cool looking are GBB slings, with their little black socks.  Despite their cuteness, they're cricket destroyers!  Hope its a female.

Next up...gotta get the balfouri


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks, Jeff. I just can't get over how pretty the GBB is. 

A balfouri, is definately next on the list. I just keep hoping their price will drop a bit.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 30, 2010)

if this



Roski said:


> (Good luck with finding a boyfriend for the smithi, too. )


is true, i've got an immature male for your girl. i need to still measure him proper, but after the incident with sushi... i'm going to stay hands off my collection for a while, unless absolutely necissary.

also GBB slings make me want one, but i just don't really care for what they look like later... or the price :wall:


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> if this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad I live in a different country. 

I love everything about the GBB, from sling colors to adult. 

Speaking of Sushi, did he ever make an appearance?


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 30, 2010)

Shell said:


> Too bad I live in a different country.
> 
> I love everything about the GBB, from sling colors to adult.
> 
> Speaking of Sushi, did he ever make an appearance?


solution: come visit me 

yeah, i'm sure i'll jump off the hatewagon one of these days, i just dont really care for anymore terrestrials in my collection, you know?

sushi is still MIA, hopefully its move since then so i wont crispy critter it next time i use the stove. i'm kind of resigned it wont be found before the move next month at this point. i do still take off my shoes as soon as i get home and look before i sit down though!


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> yeah, i'm sure i'll jump off the hatewagon one of these days, i just dont really care for anymore terrestrials in my collection, you know?
> 
> sushi is still MIA, hopefully its move since then so i wont crispy critter it next time i use the stove. i'm kind of resigned it wont be found before the move next month at this point. i do still take off my shoes as soon as i get home and look before i sit down though!


No, I don't know, I LOVE terrestrials.  I just can't get enough of them.

Fingers crossed that it does turn up, before you move.


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

A couple pics of my H. incei, that I took recently. I forgot about these.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 30, 2010)

When I visit, I'm taking the Hapalopus home with me.

Nice incei.


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> When I visit, I'm taking the Hapalopus home with me.
> 
> Nice incei.


Bring me a balfouri when you come, and that Hapalopus is all yours. I took the pics of the Hapalopus just for you, btw.

Thank you.  I love my incei.


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyriocosmus pics. First two are elegans, then a ritae and a perezmilesi.

These little guys are tough to get decent pics of.


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

B. vagans, L. parahybana and a fat little B. auratum that is on a diet.


----------



## Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

P. cambridgei and G. pulchra (another fatty on a diet.)


----------



## Roski (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay the bipolar incei!



Shell said:


> Char has really grown. I love her so much, but unfortunately that feeling is not mutual.


Seems the cow has since been tamed.  (or was it "tammed"?)

That auratum is scary fat. It's not allowed to participate in our Brachy growth race.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 18, 2010)

Shell, Nice pics, spp, and fat li'l butts! 

On diets for the G. pulchra and B auratum: Like my aunt used to say when mom or dad would scold me for pigging out- "LET THE CHILD EAT!!"


----------



## Shell (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, the incei was pretty entertaining last weekend. I'm not sure if the cow  was "tammed" or not, I should try to handle her now that Joe isn't here to be the "spider whisperer." 

Checked on everyone yesterday, the auratum is still fat, and apparently still wants to eat (I didn't feed it but it attacked the water when I wet the substrate.) It should be allowed to participate, it doesn't want to molt. Although, at the rate my emilia is going, it's winning. 



Roski said:


> Yay the bipolar incei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Terry.  I am very happy with my collection. 




Terry D said:


> Shell, Nice pics, spp, and fat li'l butts!
> 
> On diets for the G. pulchra and B auratum: Like my aunt used to say when mom or dad would scold me for pigging out- "LET THE CHILD EAT!!"


----------



## Shell (Dec 18, 2010)

Joe (xhexdx) was here, visiting for a few days last weekend. He took some pics of a few of my spiders, so I just wanted to share them.


----------



## Shell (Dec 18, 2010)

A few more that Joe took.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Dec 18, 2010)

You have some stunning Ts in your collection. I love the pumpkin patch. Georgous! :clap:


----------



## Shell (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you.  The Hapalopus is definately one of my favorites.


----------



## Shell (Oct 22, 2011)

A couple new pics of my GBB. Just fed it after it's last molt and figured I would snap a few pics. I love this spider (taken with my phone, so they're small.)

Oh and just for fun, a HORRIBLE picture of me with my pulchripes, on one of the rare occasions that I've held one of my spiders. Before you ask, yes I am wearing spider man pajama pants.


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha great pics, have you been able to sex your gbb yet?

(nice pjs )


----------



## Shell (Oct 23, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Haha great pics, have you been able to sex your gbb yet?
> 
> (nice pjs )


Thanks and nope, not yet. I have the most recent molt, but it's too small for me to see anything still and I keep forgetting to get a magnifying glass.

Those are my favorite pj pants, they're even cooler when I pair them with one of my tarantula tshirts...


----------



## Shell (Oct 23, 2011)

My favorite girl molted last week, so here's a few new pics of her. It's been so long since her last molt, that I forgot just how gorgeous she is.  

Now to go pick up her bf and try my hand at pairing them once she's fattened back up.


----------



## Shell (Oct 24, 2011)

I finally got some decent pics of this girl! Another favorite of mine. 

I really need to find my camera, they just aren't as good with my phone...


----------



## synyster (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice pics and PJ's! I have a thing for that smithi.....


----------



## Shell (Oct 24, 2011)

synyster said:


> Nice pics and PJ's! I have a thing for that smithi.....


Thank you, I am quite fond of that smithi myself.


----------



## Shell (Oct 24, 2011)

Did some feeding and stuff tonight, and took some updated pics. L. parahybana, A. geniculata, B. vagans (in terrible need of a molt,) new B. auratum sling and my gorgeous Hapalopus sp. "Colombia/large" female.


----------



## Shell (Oct 24, 2011)

Another one of my Hapalopus, because she's just so pretty.  Also, N. chromatus, G. rosea (also in bad need of a molt,) and A. avicularia.


----------



## advan (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice _Hapalopus sp._! :drool:


----------



## Shell (Oct 24, 2011)

advan said:


> Very nice _Hapalopus sp._! :drool:


Thank you  I really like that spider. A friend of mine has a male, so once he matures we'll see if we can have any luck pairing them.


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 24, 2011)

Cool spiders! I really like the Hapolopus sp. too, lots of webbing and get to see them a lot.


----------



## Shell (Oct 24, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> Cool spiders! I really like the Hapolopus sp. too, lots of webbing and get to see them a lot.


Oh yes, mine has a "moat" as opposed to a burrow, so I can always see it. Even then it's usually sitting right out in the open. Very fun little spider.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 26, 2011)

Shell said:


> Thank you  I really like that spider. A friend of mine has a male, so once he matures we'll see if we can have any luck being able to ship them to my friend in the States *cough* SCOTT *cough*


Aw that's so kind of you .

That spider is freakin gorgeous though...so is that A genic...and...well everything else!


----------



## Shell (Oct 26, 2011)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> Aw that's so kind of you .
> 
> That spider is freakin gorgeous though...so is that A genic...and...well everything else!


Lol, I see what you did there, Scott. 

Thank you.  I do love that Hapalopus, the pulchripes and smithi are by far my faves though.


----------



## Shell (Oct 30, 2011)

I picked up Armando's (Arachnoholic420) MM G. pulchripes today, hopefully all will go well when he meets my girl in a few weeks. 

Here's a few shots of the handsome guy, as I got him set up in his new enclosure.

Thanks again, Armando and it was great to see you again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey it was good seeing you as well, I know it has been so long since the last Arachnocon North and good time's with that jay's got gas game.. I'm  Happy to see that your doing well and enjoying the new home... , Im also stoked that finally my boy and your gal are finally together, and he will get a chance to do his thing, Hopefully he does his job and your lady won't give him much of a hard time.. Goodluck... no worries i got faith in you...  as what Rob Schneider would say... YOU CAN DO IT!!!!! !!!!  Be safe for now...


Peace,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh so thats Armando's boy  Good luck with the project, he's looking good (as every spider he as ever sent me ) You better post pics of the mating !


----------



## Shell (Nov 1, 2011)

synyster said:


> You better post pics of the mating !


Of course I will, I know nobody here can resist some good ole spider porn. 

And yep, the MM looks great, just as I expected from Armando.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice seeing all the updates, good luck with the pairing!  


Spider porn, hey now


----------



## Shell (Nov 1, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Nice seeing all the updates, good luck with the pairing!
> 
> 
> Spider porn, hey now


Thanks, Jeff 

C'mon, I know you want to see it.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shell said:


> C'mon, I know you want to see it.


You're damn right!  Besides, I have to share these types of pics with the male (and some female) Ts I have in captivity.  They don't have a whole lot else going on so, yeah....


----------



## Shell (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally was able to get some pics of my A. versicolor. It decided to pop out of the bottom of its tube web today during feeding, and stayed there long enough to get a few.

Before anyone points it out, the substrate had dried out, that has been fixed.


----------



## Shell (Nov 15, 2011)

The picture kind of sucks  but here's my female pulchripes, having an "extra" meal, since I'm going to try pairing her this weekend.


----------



## ArachnoNut (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome pictures and beautiful tarantulas.. keep the pictures coming


----------



## Shell (Nov 20, 2011)

I paired my female pulchripes tonight, with Armandos male. It was slow going and he really wasn't sure what to do at first, but my female was very receptive and "patient." 

He got great insertions, and all went well. 

I was a bit nervous about the whole process, since this was my first attempt at pairing, but very happy with how it went. 

Thanks, Jessy for all your help and reassurance. 

Some pics, first Armandos male, then my girl,  and then of the pairing.


----------



## Shell (Nov 20, 2011)

And the last few pics, sorry about the quality of them, I took them with my phone.


----------



## Crysta (Nov 20, 2011)

thats so cool great work miss


----------



## Shell (Nov 20, 2011)

Crysta said:


> thats so cool great work miss


Thanks Crysta  

I was so overthinking it before I put him in, was sure something was going to go wrong. lol


----------



## synyster (Nov 20, 2011)

I told you it would go fine 

I'm glad it was successful and it was fun to watch him figure out how the female gender works ;P


----------



## Shell (Nov 20, 2011)

synyster said:


> I told you it would go fine
> 
> I'm glad it was successful and it was fun to watch him figure out how the female gender works ;P


I know you did, I will listen to you, next time you tell me not to worry. 

Yes it was quite interesting to watch him figure it out, and thank goodness for Skype. I would have been much more nervous if you weren't watching it all with me.


----------



## JuliaGulia87 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shell, these pics make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside:giggle::love::giggle::love::love::love:
Beauties!


----------



## Shell (Nov 20, 2011)

JuliaGulia87 said:


> Shell, these pics make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside:giggle::love::giggle::love::love::love:
> Beauties!


Thank you 

That female pulchripes is a special one to me. My first spider, raised from just a little thing. I am very excited to be pairing her, even if nothing comes of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice pictures. Glad the pulchripes hit it off


----------



## Shell (Nov 21, 2011)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> Nice pictures. Glad the pulchripes hit it off


Thanks  He was sooo slow to get anything going, but he finally figured it out. lol


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, so cool, congrats shell!  Did she ever make a move on him when he let go?  Its always funny to see the male hightail it out of there


----------



## Shell (Nov 21, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, so cool, congrats shell!  Did she ever make a move on him when he let go?  Its always funny to see the male hightail it out of there


Thanks Jeff  and no, she really didn't. She gave him a good threat display after, and he....did nothing lol. I had to gently move her back and get him out. His attempt at escaping was about as impressive as his initial reaction to the female. Oh well, pretty sure this was his first time...I guess I have to be understanding , and he did eventually get the job done. 

I was extremely impressed with how good my female was, a nice long threat display when they were done, but no strikes whatsoever, even though he only sort of backed away from her (in slow motion.)


----------



## jfuente31 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Shell,

Your Hapalopus is gorgeous, I am jealous and I think I will be putting that on my holiday list, lol


----------



## Shell (Nov 21, 2011)

jfuente31 said:


> Hi Shell,
> 
> Your Hapalopus is gorgeous, I am jealous and I think I will be putting that on my holiday list, lol


Thank you, I quite like her. Fun little spider to keep.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Good job Shell!!!
Im Glad he didn't give you much trouble....  
See it wasn't that hard.... That was easy right?  
Great job once again, Congrats... Hopefully your gal will lay a fat sac for us... 
Im crossing my fingers till then....

Peace, 
Armando


----------



## Shell (Nov 23, 2011)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Good job Shell!!!
> Im Glad he didn't give you much trouble....
> See it wasn't that hard.... That was easy right?
> Great job once again, Congrats... Hopefully your gal will lay a fat sac for us...
> ...


Haha, thanks Armando  Do keep your fingers crossed that we get a sac! 

I will be pairing them a few more times, so of course I will keep you updated.

He was fine, just not too sure what to do lol.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 23, 2011)

Some guys...ehhh...some guys don't know what to do.  Not all guys...but some guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jan 8, 2012)

Some new pics of some of my spiders.

A. geniculata, N. chromatus, B. albopilosum, (very fat) B. auratum and GBB.


----------



## Shell (Jan 8, 2012)

G. rosea, B. vagans (the flash really washed out it's black,) and 2 pics of the new P. cambridgei sling.


----------



## Shell (Jan 8, 2012)

Last but not least....some new pics of my MF Hapalopus sp. "Colombia/large" about 10 days post molt. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sweetness about the P. cambridgei and C. fimbriatus kids!  Both are great Ts and so gorgeous as adults.  And going OW, i see  


Your gbb is coming along nicely as well


----------



## Shell (Jan 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Sweetness about the P. cambridgei and C. fimbriatus kids!  Both are great Ts and so gorgeous as adults.  And going OW, i see
> 
> 
> Your gbb is coming along nicely as well


Yeah it was very sweet of Crysta to give me 8 legged gifts.  I would really love a pic of the C. fimbriatus, but so far all I have seen is part of it's abdomen and a leg lol. Psalmos are some of my favorite spiders, I had some P. cambridgei before, nice to have one again.

As far as OW, I've had them on and off, but never felt totally comfortable because I didn't have anywhere to keep them totally away from the kids. The new house has it's own little spider area that the kids can't access, so I can keep OWs again without having to go into paranoid mom mode! 

That GBB is psychotic, but growing well and one of my faves.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, they tend to be like that (fimbriatus) but once they get comfortable, you should start seeing them out more.  My two slings weren't too shy and neither is my adult.  They flee when I would touch the enclosure but come back out shortly thereafter.  Never saw too much defensiveness out of them during rehousings either, esp considering they're Chilos.

Thats cool you have a little T room, that means you can FILL it


----------



## Shell (Jan 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Yeah, they tend to be like that (fimbriatus) but once they get comfortable, you should start seeing them out more.  My two slings weren't too shy and neither is my adult.  They flee when I would touch the enclosure but come back out shortly thereafter.  Never saw too much defensiveness out of them during rehousings either, esp considering they're Chilos.
> 
> Thats cool you have a little T room, that means you can FILL it


Haha, yeah but filling it requires money....  I'm slowly working on it though. Next pickup will HAVE to be P. regalis, in the last month or so I have come to the conclusion that I need one lol.

The fimbriatus gave me no issues yesterday, but the P. cam tried to bolt on me lol. Thankfully it thought that my hand was a comfy spot to run and was easy to recapture. The 2 P. cams I had before were never quite right, they didn't bolt (or really eat) and ended up dying on me. This one is fiesty and has already eaten for me.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 9, 2012)

The conclusion you have come to is true and factual.  I still maintain that the regalis, along with subfusca, is the best looking pokie.  

Psalmos are definitely feisty, my irminia slings always bolted when I unpacked them and I had to chase 'em around the tub.  Both my cambridgei and irminia ladies are defensive as well, esp the irminia.  The cambridgei, for the most part, doesn't give a...crap.  She doesn't back down but she doesn't charge like the irminia.  Definitely a fun genus!


----------



## Shell (Jan 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> The conclusion you have come to is true and factual.  I still maintain that the regalis, along with subfusca, is the best looking pokie.
> 
> Psalmos are definitely feisty, my irminia slings always bolted when I unpacked them and I had to chase 'em around the tub.  Both my cambridgei and irminia ladies are defensive as well, esp the irminia.  The cambridgei, for the most part, doesn't give a...crap.  She doesn't back down but she doesn't charge like the irminia.  Definitely a fun genus!


Regalis is definitely my favorite pokie, hopefully I can get my hands on one soon. As for Psalmos, I love that genus, and irminia will be soon to follow hopefully. Cambridgei is my favorite from that genus, so I'm just happy to have one again, I really hope this one does well.

Chilobrachys was never really a genus I had given much thought to, but love the fimbriatus and very excited to have one....now if only I could get to see it.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 9, 2012)

hehehe  
Looks like you're enjoying. I already have an adult cambridgei so I decided to give the slings away. Kept synysters H. incei though, woot!  

love that you're loving the C. fimbriatus though, had her for awhile, hopefull its a her


----------



## advan (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful Hapa! It's about time! But better late than never!


----------



## Shell (Jan 9, 2012)

advan said:


> Beautiful Hapla! It's about time! But better late than never!


I know I know, I have been saying for, what 2 mths? that I would take some new pics ...but yes better late than never, and freshly molted at that.

---------- Post added 01-09-2012 at 04:54 PM ----------




Crysta said:


> hehehe
> Looks like you're enjoying. I already have an adult cambridgei so I decided to give the slings away. Kept synysters H. incei though, woot!
> 
> love that you're loving the C. fimbriatus though, had her for awhile, hopefull its a her


I am enjoying them, thanks again. Had a great time yesterday, too bad it had to be such a quick visit. 

H. incei are great, I need a new one sometime soon. My MF died last year, fun spiders.

The P. cam ate last night, just checked the fimbriatus, it didn't eat but I did see it briefly as it bolted back into it's burrow lol.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice T's there Shelly, I enjoyed looking through those shots, probably not the first to say it, but the Hapalopus sp. are pretty special looking T's, and really like the B. vagans aswell :razz:  
Also, I hadn't considered keeping one before, but the G. pulchripes could become the first Grammostola I get, really cool looking T's!


----------



## Shell (Jan 9, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Nice T's there Shelly, I enjoyed looking through those shots, probably not the first to say it, but the Hapalopus sp. are pretty special looking T's, and really like the B. vagans aswell :razz:
> Also, I hadn't considered keeping one before, but the G. pulchripes could become the first Grammostola I get, really cool looking T's!


Thank you  G. pulchripes is by far my favorite spider. My MF was my first spider (raised her from a little thing) so I am a little biased, but they are definitely a must have.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jan 10, 2012)

wooph! loving that hap! hopefully mine turns out that nice! keep up the good work.


----------



## Shell (Jan 10, 2012)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> wooph! loving that hap! hopefully mine turns out that nice! keep up the good work.


Thank ya . Yours will be gorgeous, I'm sure.


----------



## Shell (Feb 11, 2012)

I rehoused a couple tonight, and finally got some pics of this one.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Feb 11, 2012)

awww what a cute fat little nugget! just starting to get her stripes! you should bring her for a visit!


----------



## Shell (Feb 11, 2012)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> awww what a cute fat little nugget! just starting to get her stripes! you should bring her for a visit!


Something tells me that if I did that, I wouldn't be bringing it back home with me.


----------



## Shell (Feb 11, 2012)

And finally a full body shot


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Feb 11, 2012)

gorgeous! you know how jealous i am!


----------



## Shell (Feb 11, 2012)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> gorgeous! you know how jealous i am!


Thanks. We will just have to find you one now won't we?!


----------



## Shell (Feb 12, 2012)

This one doesn't really like to co-operate for pics.

P. cambridgei toes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Feb 21, 2012)

Rehoused the Avicularia ladies tonight (A. versicolor left, A. avicularia right) and took a few pics. 

Also, my GBB, in premolt (should have taken a pic of it's abdomen, very dark right now) and because she's just so pretty, one of my MF Hapalopus sp "Colombian/large"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Feb 23, 2012)

A couple pics of the versi contorted into weird Avic grooming poses.


----------



## Shell (Feb 23, 2012)

A few more pics of the versi.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good stuff shell, love the contorted grooming pics.  Is she a big girl?


----------



## Shell (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, Jeff  I just measured her, she's 4" (DLS), and busy webbing up her new enclosure as I type this.

The enclosures I had the Avics in before, did the job, but weren't the best for displays. I've slowly been transferring everyone into display enclosures now that I have the room, it's great to be able to see these 2 all the time, not just when I feed.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 23, 2012)

It definitely makes a difference.  I don't mind if my Ts have burrows or webbing that keep me from seeing them when they're in hiding, even if it means I go weeks with nary a sighting.  But on those rare occasions do they pop out, I wanna be damn sure I can see them in their full glory!


----------



## Shell (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought this pic of the P. cambridgei was cute  And a pic of the versi in another strange, contorted position. It's hard to see just how awkward it's sitting, through the enclosure, but I knew it would move if I opened it.


----------



## Shell (Feb 29, 2012)

This one molted yesterday.  Watched it flip, then had to leave, came back and watched a little more...no matter how many molts I've seen, it never fails to amaze me.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 8, 2012)

You actually got to see the flip?  In all my Ts, through all the molts I've had over the years, I've YET to see the actual flip lol


----------



## Shell (Mar 8, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> You actually got to see the flip?  In all my Ts, through all the molts I've had over the years, I've YET to see the actual flip lol


I did, and I guess I shouldn't tell you then that it's the second time I've watched one flip...


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm I think I pick up the smell of something stinky, have there been any large bovine animals roaming around here lately....


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 8, 2012)

I kid i kid, its something i've always wanted to see. Do they tuck n roll, cartwheel, seesaw over their abdomens, etc...


----------



## Shell (Mar 8, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I kid i kid, its something i've always wanted to see. Do they tuck n roll, cartwheel, seesaw over their abdomens, etc...


It's cool  I will admit, the first time I saw one flip, it was in it's hide. I could see it but not totally clearly if you get what I mean. The GBB though was right out on it's webbing, and it was a total fluke that I got to see it. I'm sure that's my quota for the entire time I am in the hobby though, I won't even get to watch another molt now.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 18, 2012)

Shell said:


> A few more pics of the versi.


Very gorgeous Avics!

---------- Post added 03-18-2012 at 10:28 AM ----------




Shell said:


> G. rosea, B. vagans (the flash really washed out it's black,) and 2 pics of the new P. cambridgei sling.


Thats the most perfect B. vagans i have ever seen.... and.. amazing P. cambridgei sling!!!


----------



## Shell (Mar 18, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> Very gorgeous Avics!
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-18-2012 at 10:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jared.

That B. vagans is one of 2 (sac mates), and honestly the other one is even nicer, but it has a burrow and doesn't stay out long enough for pics.


----------



## Shell (Apr 3, 2012)

Some new pics. 

I thought the first one was pretty cool. I watched my MF A. avicularia come down from her plant and position herself over her water dish like this (she's not submerged, it just kind of looks like she is). She stayed like this for about 30 secs or so, now she's back in her plant eating a cricket. 




Also, 2 new pics of my MF G. pulchripes that I've paired a few times. It's hard to tell from the pics, but she is substantially more fat than when she was last paired....so fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice Pics Shell! Always a treat to see the Avics come down for a drink!

Good luck with the _G. pulchripes_! I hope she lays a fat sac for you!


----------



## Shell (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, Chad  I know that G. pulchripes can be tough to get a sac from so I don't want to get my hopes up, but it's hard not to.


----------



## Shell (Apr 5, 2012)

One of my favorite species.  This little one already has a ton of attitude too, I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Apr 6, 2012)

looks like its molted since!! awesome!!


----------



## Shell (Apr 6, 2012)

Crysta said:


> looks like its molted since!! awesome!!


It's molted twice .


----------



## crawltech (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice pics, Shell...that pulchripes looks large!....she will drop for you!....give her  a hide with lots of space inside, once she webs up the entrance, its on!

My female dropped only a few months after the 1st pairing, well it was more like 5-6, but ya, i ended up wit a afew hundred lil pink pulchripes...great slings to raise up!

good luck!


----------



## Shell (Apr 6, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Nice pics, Shell...that pulchripes looks large!....she will drop for you!....give her  a hide with lots of space inside, once she webs up the entrance, its on!
> 
> My female dropped only a few months after the 1st pairing, well it was more like 5-6, but ya, i ended up wit a afew hundred lil pink pulchripes...great slings to raise up!
> 
> good luck!


Thanks for the advice! She has a large flower pot hide, lots of room in there. The first pairing was almost 5 months ago, so hopefully soon. I have a soft spot for pulchripes, she was my first spider way back when she was a little thing.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 6, 2012)

I misted her cage every couple days aswell, once she had been gravid for some time, i found this helped.


----------



## Shell (Apr 6, 2012)

crawltech said:


> I misted her cage every couple days aswell, once she had been gravid for some time, i found this helped.


Good to know. I overflowed her water dish quite a bit the other day, and did notice her webbing a lot around her hide after that. I will start misting her periodically. 

She also refused food 3 days ago, which is very unlike this girl. She eats like crazy until maybe a month before she molts typically, and she only molted about 6 weeks before the first pairing (so like 6 ish mths ago). I find it very unlikely that she is getting ready to molt again so soon.


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2012)

As promised (just for you Jeff  )...pics of the new arrivals. Craptacular pics, but pics nontheless (my phone really doesn't like slings).
P. irminia


P. murinus


L. nigerrimum


L. violaceopes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Niiiiice, you're gonna have so much fun watching 'em grow.  Which they will, very quickly.  Crossing my fingers they turn out to be females for you.  Hmm think one is missing though....


----------



## Shell (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, yeah, the borneo black is next on the list..


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, no pics of the regalis?


----------



## Shell (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah gotcha lol. It's premolt and sealed itself off  Pics will have to wait.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay for the irminia! And you need a better cam


----------



## Shell (Apr 21, 2012)

I have 2 cameras, one is so so, the other is incredible, but it's still packed away after my move last summer. I know where it is, but I've been lazy digging it out.


----------



## advan (Apr 21, 2012)

Shell said:


> I have 2 cameras, one is so so, the other is incredible, but it's still packed away after my move last summer. I know where it is, but I've been lazy digging it out.


Sounds like you're lollygagging again.  Congrats on the new arrivals! Awesome species!


----------



## Shell (Apr 21, 2012)

Always lollygagging  

Thanks Chad, I am very excited about the 2 Lampropelma. I'm happy about all of them, but those two were especially exciting.


----------



## Shell (Apr 27, 2012)

Some more Lampropelma pics.

L. nigerrimum





L. violaceopes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice Shell! Gotta love the Lamps!


----------



## Shell (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chad.  I am so glad I decided to buy them, lots of fun already.


----------



## advan (Apr 28, 2012)

Shell said:


> Thanks, Chad.  I am so glad I decided to buy them, lots of fun already.


I'm happy for you, and Jeff's little nudge was all you needed.


----------



## Shell (Apr 28, 2012)

advan said:


> I'm happy for you, and Jeff's little nudge was all you needed.


Jeff always has liked to enable me when it comes to spiders.


----------



## web eviction (Apr 28, 2012)

Good looking T's  I really need to pick up a few lampropelma again my last was a male who has come and passed....


----------



## Shell (Apr 28, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Good looking T's  I really need to pick up a few lampropelma again my last was a male who has come and passed....


Out of everything in my collection that I have yet to sex, the 2 Lampropelma are the ones I most want to be female. I usually don't really care, if I get males I can loan them out, but I really want these 2 to be girls.

You should totally get more. As Jeff told me right before I bought these guys...it would be the right thing to do.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 28, 2012)

Haha Lampros are great!  While my Borneo black is very shy, my Lv is anything but.  Very fun Ts, esp at feeding time.  And what a fuzzball your nigerrimum is!


----------



## web eviction (Apr 28, 2012)

....... I really do need some, haha at least that's what I keep telling myself  half to check the classifieds I guess..


----------



## Shell (Apr 30, 2012)

A few updated pics of 2 favorites.

This girl has a boyfriend arriving this weekend.  She was extra skittish tonight, running around even while eating her cricket.



And a couple of the GBB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jbm150 (May 1, 2012)

Wow that Hapalopus is a good lookin T!  Haha she's excited, knowing she's gonna get some (maybe some lovin, maybe a big meal, maybe both! )


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

What size is your Hapalopus now, Shell?


----------



## Shell (May 1, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow that Hapalopus is a good lookin T!  Haha she's excited, knowing she's gonna get some (maybe some lovin, maybe a big meal, maybe both! )


Haha, Jeff that must be it. She's always pretty quick to run, but she was extra crazy that night.



InvertFix said:


> What size is your Hapalopus now, Shell?


It's really hard to get an accurate measurement on her since she never stops moving lol, but around 3", maybe a tad over.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Shell said:


> It's really hard to get an accurate measurement on her since she never stops moving lol, but around 3", maybe a tad over.


I knew it was a dwarf species, I should have known they matured out at that size. >.<
I have two, but they are both only at about an inch. Good luck with her date!


----------



## Shell (May 1, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I knew it was a dwarf species, I should have known they matured out at that size. >.<
> I have two, but they are both only at about an inch. Good luck with her date!


Thanks  Apparently the "colombia/large" can get up to 4", so I'm curious if she will gain any more size. She really didn't gain much with her most recent molt though. Fingers crossed she doesn't make a meal of her date, but the MM does belong to a very good friend of mine, so there's no pressure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Shell said:


> Thanks  Apparently the "colombia/large" can get up to 4", so I'm curious if she will gain any more size. She really didn't gain much with her most recent molt though. Fingers crossed she doesn't make a meal of her date, but the MM does belong to a very good friend of mine, so there's no pressure.


All I know is that they grow like weeds! Mine must molt about once every couple of weeks! It's ridiculous! I never thought about breeding this species, do you know if it's hard? Is the female more inclined to eat her date for dinner? I'm always on edge about that whenever I breed any species of tarantula. /nail biting O.O


----------



## Shell (May 1, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> All I know is that they grow like weeds! Mine must molt about once every couple of weeks! It's ridiculous! I never thought about breeding this species, do you know if it's hard? Is the female more inclined to eat her date for dinner? I'm always on edge about that whenever I breed any species of tarantula. /nail biting O.O


From what I've read, and the people I've talked to that have paired them, they aren't terrible for making meals of the MMs. I'm really hoping all goes well, I love this species.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Shell said:


> From what I've read, and the people I've talked to that have paired them, they aren't terrible for making meals of the MMs. I'm really hoping all goes well, I love this species.


Well my fingers are super crossed for you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2012)

Someone got out her cam there  Way better pictures that way


----------



## Shell (May 2, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Someone got out her cam there  Way better pictures that way


Thanks, but actually, those were taken with my blackberry  It takes good pics of the larger spiders, it's just the slings it doesn't like.


----------



## grayzone (May 2, 2012)

wow shell .. great pics. got yourself a nice collection going


----------



## Shell (May 2, 2012)

grayzone said:


> wow shell .. great pics. got yourself a nice collection going


Thanks, Steve  I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Shell (May 6, 2012)

Finally!! Rehoused the regalis tonight (Hobos bag method works like a charm), and got some nice pics. Very co-operative spider, no bolting, no defensiveness, just a super smooth rehousing.


----------



## Shell (May 6, 2012)

Alright...the pics suck but here's pairing #1 of the Hapalopus sp. "Colombia/large". It was a wild pairing! They both tapped, and gently danced around for a while. Then, when he went to lift her, she fell onto her back, but stayed there. He inserted his palps and they stayed like that for quite some time. Too many insertions to count, no resistance from her at all, and a very easy separation. Very excited about this!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (May 6, 2012)

Good luck with these! It'll be funny when she drops before your _G. pulchripes_!


----------



## Shell (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, Chad. The female may be a little late in her molt cycle, but the MM is 2 weeks fresh, so if she molts I will just start over again.

As for the pulchripes, I don't know what to think. I hope I get a sac, but I'm not holding my breath lol.


----------



## Shrike (May 6, 2012)

Wow, nice work!


----------



## Shell (May 6, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Wow, nice work!


Thank ya  I just love this species so much, even more so after that incredible pairing.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 7, 2012)

You have awesome spiders!  I don't know much about Hapalopus but yours is beautiful!  I'll have to do more research on these beautiful T's!  =)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 7, 2012)

Awesome, Shell! I bet that was fun to watch. Good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## grayzone (May 7, 2012)

congrats on the successful pairing.. hope that it all ends great


----------



## matt82 (May 7, 2012)

Congrats Shell, hope you had fun with the pairing! - all the best for a positive result all the way though now, fingers crossed!


----------



## Shell (May 7, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> You have awesome spiders!  I don't know much about Hapalopus but yours is beautiful!  I'll have to do more research on these beautiful T's!  =)


Thank you. Hapalopus are awesome little spiders, one of my favorites.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome, Shell! I bet that was fun to watch. Good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed.


Thanks, Jason . It was wild, they started off so gentle that when she ended up on her back I wasn't sure what was going on at first. Then I realized he was getting non stop insertions, and she was just letting him. Totally not what I was expecting to happen lol.



grayzone said:


> congrats on the successful pairing.. hope that it all ends great


Thanks, Steve. I'm really excited about these guys.



matt82 said:


> Congrats Shell, hope you had fun with the pairing! - all the best for a positive result all the way though now, fingers crossed!


Thank you, I can't wait to pair them again and see what happens.


----------



## jbm150 (May 7, 2012)

Shell said:


> It was wild, they started off so gentle that when she ended up on her back I wasn't sure what was going on at first. Then I realized he was getting non stop insertions, and she was just letting him. Totally not what I was expecting to happen lol.


Awww yeah, he was gettin' his and she was lovin' it!


Awesome stuff Shell, good luck with this pairing.  I'm excited for you and I'm slowly starting to come around to the ideas of breeding a few of mine. As for the regalis, lookin good and glad the housing went well for you. I really find pokies pretty chill.  That said, never get complacent.  Also, that folio stripe looks to be maybe lightening up


----------



## Shell (May 7, 2012)

Thanks, Jeff  She was totally into it, it went far better than I expected. 

The regalis is very pre molt I believe, which would explain why it was so chill about the rehousing. The nice part is that it's in its permanent enclosure now, so no more need to rehouse.


----------



## Shell (May 7, 2012)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Shell (May 7, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 8, 2012)

Good luck on getting a sack of those little guys


----------



## Shell (May 9, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Good luck on getting a sack of those little guys


Thanks  I really love this species, can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Shell (May 16, 2012)

Freshly molted P. regalis






P. cambridgei molted last week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eugene (May 17, 2012)

The regalis looks great, Shell! Glad she finally molted for you. 
One of the little albo's molted last week and has plenty of orange hair.


----------



## Shell (May 17, 2012)

Eugene said:


> The regalis looks great, Shell! Glad she finally molted for you.
> One of the little albo's molted last week and has plenty of orange hair.


I rehoused the regalis a week or so ago, so now it's in its permanent enclosure. From the folio, I'm inclined to think male, however ventrally it looks female, so  really have no clue lol. It's about 6" DLS now too. 

I'm glad the albos are doing well. They are so cute at this stage, just starting to get fuzzy.


----------



## jbm150 (May 17, 2012)

Wow, it's 6"?  Oh hell, I thought it was only 3" lol.  Does look male though, penultimate. The palps look swollen and coloration is leaning that way as well.  Love the little cambridgei, looks like it's growing fast


----------



## Shell (May 17, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, it's 6"?  Oh hell, I thought it was only 3" lol.  Does look male though, penultimate. The palps look swollen and coloration is leaning that way as well.  Love the little cambridgei, looks like it's growing fast


It was 3.5-4" before its molt...now it's just about 6". I'm definitely thinking male, but ventrally it looks nothing like the male regalis I've seen ventral shots of, it's weird.

I love the P. cam, it's one of my faves.


----------



## Eugene (May 17, 2012)

Wow! What a huge size difference from pre-molt to post-molt. That little tank didn't last it very long. :/


----------



## Shell (May 17, 2012)

Eugene said:


> Wow! What a huge size difference from pre-molt to post-molt. That little tank didn't last it very long. :/


Lol yep, I was pretty shocked when I saw it finally stretched out, and measured it.


----------



## grayzone (May 17, 2012)

Shell said:


> I rehoused the regalis a week or so ago, so now it's in its permanent enclosure. From the folio, I'm inclined to think male, however ventrally it looks female, so  really have no clue lol. It's about 6" DLS now too.


while folio IS a usual sign, ive read about and talked to a bunch of people with regalis (in particular) that prove opposite to its appearance.Bulkier looking regalis with white folio that prove to be male is usually the case. Ive never read of ones that were female with DARK stripes though .. time will tell, too bad you couldnt have sexed its molt. At that size id imagine it would mature with its next molt if it IS male. Mine is a good 5.5, but doesnt look dark/dingy. I really hope it matures with this upcoming molt.. ive been waiting for it for like 7 months


----------



## Shell (May 17, 2012)

grayzone said:


> while folio IS a usual sign, ive read about and talked to a bunch of people with regalis (in particular) that prove opposite to its appearance.Bulkier looking regalis with white folio that prove to be male is usually the case. Ive never read of ones that were female with DARK stripes though .. time will tell, too bad you couldnt have sexed its molt. At that size id imagine it would mature with its next molt if it IS male. Mine is a good 5.5, but doesnt look dark/dingy. I really hope it matures with this upcoming molt.. ive been waiting for it for like 7 months


Time will tell, but Jeff is correct about the palps, I looked closely at the palps and they do look swollen. I believe I will have a MM regalis on its next molt (one that looks freakishly girly ventrally. I'll try to get a pic, good example of why ventral sexing is so inaccurate). I may try to track down a female, I would rather pair them myself then send him off. Thanks for all your help earlier also, Steve.


----------



## grayzone (May 18, 2012)

no problem. Im scared now though after lookin at your most recent pic. mine doesnt look like that at all palp wise, but is an EASY 5.25"-5.5" ... i have been waiting 7 months for what i BELIEVE will be my regalis male's ultimate molt. If he DOESNT mature im gonna be pissed lol.  Females are easy enough to find lately it seems, so im gonna offer early best of luck wishes with your project to be


----------



## Shell (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, good luck to you also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (May 18, 2012)

Ok, so I am a pokie idiot (which I have admitted for a long time lol). I didn't realize that MM pokies lacked hooks, and upon looking even closer at this guys palps there is no doubt that he is a male, and a mature one at that! I guess I need to figure out something for him sooner rather than later.


----------



## jbm150 (May 18, 2012)

Huh I didn't know that either, about pokies lacking hooks.  Learn something new all the time.  Amazing he went from 4" PU to 6" MM, what a jump!


----------



## matt82 (May 18, 2012)

News to me as well, I didn't know that!


----------



## Shell (May 18, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Huh I didn't know that either, about pokies lacking hooks.  Learn something new all the time.  Amazing he went from 4" PU to 6" MM, what a jump!


Yeah I know, I was shocked too (about the size increase). I was looking at his palps thinking, those are MM palps, so I ran a search on MMs and hooks to see if they lacked them (as he has none but he has MM palps), and sure enough (unless I've been lied to in a few different threads lol). Oh well, I'll find him a date I suppose.

Here's one thread I found;
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?213733-MM-P.-regalis-question&

And for fun, a craptacular pic of his palps;


----------



## Shell (May 20, 2012)

A rare shot of the fimbriatus. Not a great one, but if I so much as touch the enclosure it bolts back into its burrow.


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2012)

Fantastic species and definitely not your run-of-the-mill T, markings-wise!  I'd like to keep one (or more) C. fimbriatus some day.  Not the kind of T that can be coaxed into view for a photo-op too handily either, I imagine?!


----------



## Shell (May 20, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Not the kind of T that can be coaxed into view for a photo-op too handily either, I imagine?!


Nope, the last time I saw all of her was when I rehoused. Otherwise, I usually just see legs poking out. To see this much was a treat. Still, gorgeous spiders, one I really love to have in my collection.


----------



## grayzone (May 20, 2012)

Shell said:


> And for fun, a craptacular pic of his palps;
> View attachment 103640


  cant be TOO crappy.. i recognized em for what they were soon as i saw em



Shell said:


> A rare shot of the fimbriatus. Not a great one, but if I so much as touch the enclosure it bolts back into its burrow.





Shell said:


> Nope, the last time I saw all of her was when I rehoused. Otherwise, I usually just see legs poking out. To see this much was a treat. Still, gorgeous spiders, one I really love to have in my collection.


 sounds like our fimbriatus are a LOT alike lol. Beautiful ts. glad you got a sneak peek at yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (May 21, 2012)

First off, a freshly molted L. nigerrimum. 



Now, opinions would be appreciated here. This girl was paired 2 weeks ago. As long as I've had her (from 2nd instar), she has always had a web mat over ALL of the substrate. Sometime since last night she has torn up part of it, and started webbing around the sides in kind of a "bowl" shape. She ate last night, and I tried pairing again this weekend, but she wasn't at all interested. Just curious as to what my peers with more experience breeding than I, think about this (if anything lol).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (May 21, 2012)

Can't chime in with any noteworthy experience here Shell, other that to say she sure is looking nice and round!!     Awesome looking T!


----------



## Shell (May 21, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Can't chime in with any noteworthy experience here Shell, other that to say she sure is looking nice and round!!     Awesome looking T!


Thanks  I love her. I'm torn. I want to believe this all a good sign, and I'm excited but also somewhat unsure since she was only paired the first time a few weeks ago. It seems pretty quick but I guess I will know soon enough.


----------



## advan (May 21, 2012)

She looks much bigger than the pairing pics, that's for sure!  I've only bred and paired tree ninjas but it looks like she is trying to find the best spot to lay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (May 21, 2012)

advan said:


> She looks much bigger than the pairing pics, that's for sure!  I've only bred and paired tree ninjas but it looks like she is trying to find the best spot to lay.


I was hoping you would chime in  and thanks. I agree, that was my thought as well. The tree ninja thing made me lol also.


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

whoa.. already??? that is amazing.. i got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Shell (May 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> whoa.. already??? that is amazing.. i got my fingers crossed for you


Thanks, and I know, that's also my thinking. I really really really hope that's what she is up to...


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

time will tell.. ive honestly never read BP's on dwarves so i wouldnt know... looks like i got somethin new to research


----------



## Crysta (May 22, 2012)

That fimbriatus looks like she's getting big )) awesome!


----------



## Shell (May 22, 2012)

Crysta said:


> That fimbriatus looks like she's getting big )) awesome!


She is  Just molted, not sure exactly how big, but probably 2-2.5" now would be my guess.


----------



## jbm150 (May 22, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, man your fimbriatus grew quick.  I found mine I can tease out easily, if I want to get pics.  They're very food aggressive, inquisitive to disturbance, and not too fond of intruders.  Course I always give her a payment in return for getting her hopes up


----------



## Shell (May 22, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, man your fimbriatus grew quick.  I found mine I can tease out easily, if I want to get pics.  They're very food aggressive, inquisitive to disturbance, and not too fond of intruders.  Course I always give her a payment in return for getting her hopes up


See this one likes to eat, but is extremely skittish. Any movement in or around her home sends her hiding, and she won't come back out for her food for quite some time afterwards.


----------



## Shell (May 23, 2012)

She was out again! Not for long, but long enough to get another pic...I love this spider, so pretty.



And I got a couple of new pics of the Avic ladies;









Also, no news on the Hapalopus yet. Still super fat, still redecorating like crazy, and still eating, so we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 23, 2012)

Nice looking Ts. I really love C. fimbriatus.  once i had one (adul female) and that was the most webbed enclosure from all  that and those stripes are what i like about them. I really hope i find one again soon.


----------



## Shell (May 23, 2012)

† [sandi] †;2037359 said:
			
		

> Nice looking Ts. I really love C. fimbriatus.  once i had one (adul female) and that was the most webbed enclosure from all  that and those stripes are what i like about them. I really hope i find one again soon.


Thank you  They are really beautiful spiders. Mine has a ton of webbing too, lots of tunnels etc.


----------



## Shell (May 25, 2012)

Latest Hapalopus update...I've never seen her even attempt to burrow since she was a sling, but today I came home to this;

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt (May 25, 2012)

Shell said:


> Latest Hapalopus update...I've never seen her even attempt to burrow since she was a sling, but today I came home to this;
> View attachment 103932


Hopefully there are some eggs in that belly! She certainly has the fatty fat abdomen to give the appearance of them.


----------



## Shell (May 25, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Hopefully there are some eggs in that belly! She certainly has the fatty fat abdomen to give the appearance of them.


I'm really hoping so, with the way she's been behaving this last week I would be very inclined to think that is the case.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (May 26, 2012)

talk about promising! gotta love those spiders that lay sacs quick! good luck monkey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 27, 2012)

Hope she drops a nice sack - if she's burrowing I'd expect she's preparing to in the future!


----------



## Shell (May 27, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Hope she drops a nice sack - if she's burrowing I'd expect she's preparing to in the future!


Well....she is holding a sac today! I can't get a pic, I can barely see in, but I can see enough to tell. 

Went to the Toronto expo today, picked up a new regalis sling, and a Selenocosmia dichromata sling (but it's hiding and I can barely see it, so no pics yet  ).

Here's some crappy pics of the new regalis, as well as the irminia and obt. Sorry they suck, but I didn't want to reply without some sort of pics.


----------



## grayzone (May 27, 2012)

Congrats on the sack.. that was fast


----------



## Shell (May 27, 2012)

grayzone said:


> Congrats on the sack.. that was fast


Thanks! It was very fast, 3 weeks to the day that we paired them.


----------



## Storm76 (May 27, 2012)

Wow! That was indeed -very- fast then! Congrats and hope all goes well with the sack. Will you pull it, or leave it with mum?


----------



## Shell (May 27, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Wow! That was indeed -very- fast then! Congrats and hope all goes well with the sack. Will you pull it, or leave it with mum?


Thanks, I know, I can't believe how fast it was. I want a pic to convice myself lol. I'm undecided, I think I will keep an eye on it, and see how she is with it. I would prefer to pull it near the end, as opposed to having to chase speedy little 2 instars (if we get that far) out of moms enclosure.


----------



## Shell (May 27, 2012)

I managed to get a sort of pic just now  Moms nowhere near as fat, but definitely still not skinny lol. I didn't want to disturb her, so this was the best I could get.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (May 28, 2012)

advan said:


> It'll be funny when she drops before your _G. pulchripes_


  

Congrats Shell!


----------



## Shell (May 28, 2012)

advan said:


> Congrats Shell!


Haha, you did call it . Thanks!


----------



## BCscorp (May 30, 2012)

Very cool Shell...good luck!


----------



## Shell (May 30, 2012)

BCscorp said:


> Very cool Shell...good luck!


Thank you  So far she is being a good mom from what I can see when I sneak a peak.


----------



## Shell (May 31, 2012)

Really blurry/crappy pic, but took this through the bottom of the Hapalopus enclosure. Pretty good sized sac for such a small girl, and a first timer at that!


----------



## Crysta (May 31, 2012)

awesome!!! now don't bug her too much ;PPP

hehe so exciting! I can't wait to have one called "Shelly"


----------



## Shell (May 31, 2012)

Haha I'm not bugging her  and you know that if everything works out the way we want, there will be some heading your way


----------



## grayzone (May 31, 2012)

hope the best for ya.. is this your first attempt at breeding??


----------



## Shell (May 31, 2012)

grayzone said:


> hope the best for ya.. is this your first attempt at breeding??


That it is. I really had no desire to breed until the last year, and then it was a matter of waiting on female molts, and MMs and all of that. I have lots of experience with friends spiders though, as far as pairing, pulling the sac, separating slings etc etc. 

I suppose technically this is my 2nd attempt as I paired pulchripes last fall, but I'm still waiting for my female to decide what she's gonna do, so I guess it doesn't count.


----------



## Shell (Jun 16, 2012)

Pulled the Hapalopus sac tonight...probably around half are EWLs already. After talking to Chad last night I decided to use this method for an incubator.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats! :clap: Keep em going!


----------



## Shell (Jun 16, 2012)

advan said:


> Awesome! Congrats! :clap: Keep em going!


Thanks, Chad  and many thanks again for all the advice last night.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 16, 2012)

very nice shell.. congrats again.. hope they all hit 2i. Great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats on the sac! Now let's hope all goes well with those eggs!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 17, 2012)

So far so good!  If I ever breed anything, I'm gonna hit you up for pointers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jun 17, 2012)

After 2 yrs this one finally started to get some color!


----------



## Shell (Jun 24, 2012)

I've counted 50+ 1i.  Here's just a few of them.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 25, 2012)

They're so TINY!  Not a bad haul, plenty without being excessive


----------



## 2bears (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Shell, some great looking Ts !
2Bears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Jun 25, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> They're so TINY!  Not a bad haul, plenty without being excessive


That's what Rosie and I were thinking (she owns the MM). A decent amount for each of us to start with (first sac for both of us), and then we can let the 2 have another date if he's still around when my girl molts again.


----------



## Shell (Aug 27, 2012)

Some new pics while feeding/doing maintenance today. 

Freshly molted B. vagans



Mama Hapalopus also molted. I can never get enough of this gorgeous girl



One of her 2i babies



OBT sling (fuzzy and crappy pic I know, my camera struggles with slings)



and last but not least, another favorite peeking out (L. nigerrimum sling)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally some Hap pics!  That last sling is looking kinda colorful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Cute pics  That L. nigerrimum sling was terrified by the flash obviously


----------



## Shell (Aug 28, 2012)

advan said:


> Finally some Hap pics!  That last sling is looking kinda colorful!


Yeah yeah, I know. It took me forever . I really hope that nigerrimum is a female. I don't normally care if I get males but that is one I might cry over if it turns out male lol.



Storm76 said:


> Cute pics  That L. nigerrimum sling was terrified by the flash obviously


It's funny because prior to it's last molt the nigerrimum was quick to give me a threat display, now it's much more shy and reclusive.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 28, 2012)

The L. nigerrimum is looking female to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Aug 28, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> The L. nigerrimum is looking female to me.


I was hoping you would chime in Jason  I remember we talked a while back, when I had thought it was looking brown, but yesterday I got a good look at it, and I must have been color blind before lol.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 28, 2012)

beautiful pictures shell   ahhh... i need more t's!

annd omg you have babies!!


----------



## Shrike (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice work with the Hapalopus.  You're right, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Shell (Aug 28, 2012)

Crysta said:


> beautiful pictures shell   ahhh... i need more t's!
> 
> annd omg you have babies!!


Thanks  Unfortunately I didn't get enough from my half of the sac to let any go. But it does replenish the stock here, and they do mature pretty quickly  Had the heat not been so insanely intense here this summer, there would likely have been close to double what we got (24 x2i total, so 12 staying here for future breeding projects) but it got so hot in my place this summer that I lost some, as well as a few others in my collection.



Shrike said:


> Nice work with the Hapalopus.  You're right, they're gorgeous!


Thanks, Matt  They are definitely a must have species. Thankfully, they appear to be quite easy to breed lol.


----------



## squeaky10199 (Sep 3, 2012)

hows the Pulchripes doing? gotta know about the never ending wait for the sac


----------



## papilio (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey  Shell, nice work on your successful sac!    I've had a couple failed attempts but can't wait to get a sac of my own.  (Just watching the pairing was exciting anyway! )
Happy to see you've got a cute little nigerrimum girl too!


----------



## Shell (Sep 3, 2012)

squeaky10199 said:


> hows the Pulchripes doing? gotta know about the never ending wait for the sac


The pulchripes is doing absolutely nothing lol, eating and fat but nothing else.



papilio said:


> Hey  Shell, nice work on your successful sac!    I've had a couple failed attempts but can't wait to get a sac of my own.  (Just watching the pairing was exciting anyway! )
> Happy to see you've got a cute little nigerrimum girl too!


Thanks  Watching the pairing is almost as fun as getting a sac, fingers crossed you get a successful one soon.


----------



## Shell (Mar 10, 2013)

Alright, Chad, since you asked so nicely. 

I (finally) fed everyone tonight, but only these 3 ladies felt like having their pictures taken (sorry they're not the most interesting of my collection but hey, it's an update). First off...thirsty G. rosea, then my very favorite lady (pulchripes), and last my MF smithi.

I wanted some pics of mama Hapalopus, but she was in a rather skittish mood tonight, and I didn't feel like having her enclosure open any longer than needed to feed and water her. The nigerrimum is looking nicely black/blue  and gorgeous, but took it's cricket into it's tube web so no luck there. Everyone else was also either hiding, kicking hairs, or teleporting so this is all I've got for tonight.








Oh for anyone wondering, the pulchripes molted a month or two ago, so no sac  The MM is STILL kicking though (been mature for 2 years now, and took down 2 large crickets tonight), but I doubt he has much lovin left in him. I haven't seen any sperm webs or drumming or anything lately, but who knows could be worth a shot if I get around to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (Mar 11, 2013)

It's about time! Nice pics! More!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Mar 12, 2013)

advan said:


> It's about time! Nice pics! More!


Yeah, and now it will be another 6 months before I get around to it again  I'm still waiting for you to come take pics of my collection for me, I will have coffee and donuts waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

